# PREVIOUS OWNER OF MILLIE EDINBURGH?LANARK AREA



## asommerville (13 September 2011)

Hi looking to see if anyone has any info on my mare previously known as Millie, bought in March 2006 from dealer in Lanark.  Her vet information had her as registered to a vet in the Edinburgh area.  She is a bright bay mare around 16 years old now with 2 white feet and a white blaze.  When i got her she had very flat feet and i would love a bit of info on her and what she had done before as i think she might have been a brood mare.  Any info appreciated!


----------



## Cuffey (14 September 2011)

Ask the vets if they will pass your contact details to previous owner and see if they get in touch

What passport has she?
Microchipped?


----------



## Naryafluffy (14 September 2011)

Any pictures?


----------



## asommerville (16 September 2011)

note sure how to put them on...the vet wouldnt tell me anything and neither would the microchip people!!! 

HOw do i put pics on anyone?


----------



## Naryafluffy (20 September 2011)

Not sure how you put pictures on, people have mentioned something about photobucket?

I'll try and see if I can figure it out tonight at home.


----------



## adamntitch (20 September 2011)

any idea where about in edinburgh she was kept and also the vets practice she was passported at may help pm me if you like


----------



## nixxyz (12 October 2011)

any pics?? i knew a millie a few years back that matches your description


----------



## asommerville (13 April 2012)

Have finally discovered how to put photos on here!

Unfortunately i don't have teh vets name in edinburgh, she is microchipped with Pet ID but they wouldn't give me any further info.  I have owner her for 6years now, would jsut love to know a bit about her history.

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...9216649337_100000047761464_5617_5498021_n.jpg

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...283207697_100000047761464_42703_6710610_n.jpg


----------



## Little Nell (14 April 2012)

What height is she and does she happen to have a freezemark on her shoulder??


----------



## PucciNPoni (14 April 2012)

I think I might know the mare, but would have to look at some old photos.  The one I knew was bought by a dealer in Lesmahagow, was meant to be companion only.


----------



## asommerville (14 April 2012)

hi shes 15.3 and i bought her from a dealer in lesmahagow i have sent you my email address.

she doesnt have a freezemark


----------

